# Pilot training while doing university?



## EightPistons (26 Oct 2006)

I asked a while ago about reservist pilots, and reconfirmed that new pilots were pretty much reg force only, while reserve pilots were already-trained pilots.  However, I have read about people training with the air force to become pilots...while theyre doing university? How would this be possible if the pilots-to-be were reg force?  My plan was to finish university while staying in the army reserve, and then apply for pilot after obtaining my degree, so basically I'm just wondering if there's any possible way to train for pilot through a non-direct entry method.


----------



## pipstah (26 Oct 2006)

May I suggest you to go read the entry plan on the recruiting center. You should read about the PEFOEP (thats the french term, sorry i dont know the english term...maybe CEOTP?)  entry plan. Hope it can help you out.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Oct 2006)

The pilot trade can be accessed through 3 different entry plans :  ROTP (RMC or Civi U), CEOTP (just reopened) and DEO.  The reserve guys are (mostly, a few odd balls here) ex-military that chose the civilian way of flying but that still want to do some cool flying 

Max


----------



## EightPistons (27 Oct 2006)

I guess I should've asked a more direct question, but yea I was looking into ROTP, seeing as how I don't have my degree yet, but that would raise many conflicting issues between civi university and a reg force job.  Can it work?


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Oct 2006)

When you get into ROTP, you are reclassified into your new trade (pilot) as long as you pass all the selections.  After that, you "job" is to study.  You don't have to do "normal" work during that time.  You just go to University. During the summers, you do training/OJT.

Max


----------

